# IZOLA/Renault Radio Aerial



## PLUM99 (Jul 22, 2006)

Please could some one tell me where the radio aerial should be on my 2006 Renault Master based Izola. I have been told by the supplier it is in the windscreen and by Renault agent on the base vehicle its on the roof now covered by the roof molding. It seems odd if Adria fitted a good radio and not bother with an aerial so can some one enlighten me, if you have an Izola does your radio work properly?

Ian B


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I have an Adria Vision on a Renault Master base. My aerial is fitted on the inside of the windscreen, offside. I see no reason why it should not be fitted in the same place on yours. I'm beginning to find out more about Adria as I go along and customer care might not be all it should be i.e. they could simply have forgotton to fit it. My aerial is an odd looking thing about 10" long with a red light at it's centre. Haven't tried it yet will be getting a radio this weekend- amazing that the Vision doesn't come with a radio. I would suggest that you take out your radio and have a look to see if anything's resembling an aerial is fitted into the back


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

I have had to get an external aerial fitted. The cable goes to the roof space and ends there.

How's your reversing sensors? Mine appaerentyl are fitted too low and constantly beep.


----------



## GetDuffed (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Tommo, I too have a Vision, master base, my aerial is also fitted on the screen and is the same as Bacchus, reception seems ok, the speaker system through the AUX on the front of the Sony radio gives brill surround sound effect when watching Dvds through TV. My reversing sensors also beep when reverse is engaged but go's to a continuous pitch when nearing an object/obstruction 
hope this helps abit


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for replying

Do you have a picture of where on the rear bumper the sensors are fitted.

It may help me sort this out with Adria

Many thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

With regards to the Radio aerials, having spoken to my sales colleague we believe that the early visions did not come with radio aerials from factory as standard and these would have had to have been retrofitted. The later vans come with them fitted as standard.

We prefer to fit windscreen mounted aerials in those vehicle were they are not standard.

All I can reccomend to those with reversing sensor issues is to advise your local or supplying dealer to issue a warranty claim.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------

